# Enfuse Plug In



## ChayB (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello Folks,

I have been attempting to access Timothy Armes Webpage to download the Enfuse Plug In. 

To cut a long story short, I have been unable to connect to his Website, having made many attempts over several days at different times and from different computers using different links, but receive the same timeout Error Message.

Has anyone else on this forum had a similar experience?

I have no trouble accessing any other Web Pages.

Bottom line is, that I'm still looking for some way to download the Plug In - can anyone help / assist?

Many Thanks,

Chay B.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Chay, welcome to the forum!

I've just tried it now and I can get in http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/products/lrenfuse.php

Try it again and see if it's working now? If not, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## ChayB (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello Victoria, 

Thanks for replying and providing the link, however I still receive the Timeout message. 

Perhaps it has something to do with the fact that I'm in Kazakhstan at the moment, although it is possible for me to access other Web Pages without a problem. 

Is there a mirror site by any chance whereby I could download the Plug In?? Failing that, I can wait until I get back home and try the link which you had provided.

Many Thanks,

ChayB.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 4, 2009)

Chay, PM me your email address and I'll download and email it to you.


----------



## ChayB (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello Victoria,

Well, now that I'm home, at long last I've been able to download and install the LR Enfuse Plug In, which seems to be working just fine.

Many Thanks for your time and trouble and assistance, it has been much appreciated.

Regards,

ChayB.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 30, 2010)

Great to hear Chay


----------

